# Thank you



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who helped me and gave advice to me for my chickens  also for making me laugh and become not bored.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know you're welcome. The forum gives to all of us in one way or another.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know you're welcome. The forum gives to all of us in one way or another.


My chickens are sleeping right now


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, that's really nice for them to hear!


----------

